# Safe?



## dougchips (Apr 23, 2006)

Not sure if these are safe practices.


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

Nice, and people ***** about workers comp rates


----------



## theartisan (Apr 16, 2007)

I saw 3 guys on a commercial (walgreen)set a ~30 steel I beam today using a gradall. From what I could see they just had a chain around one fork I thought it was kinda suspect. Then one of the guys ( fairly large guy) was on a scissors lift up about 25 feet or so and climbed up and stradled the top bar and kinda hooked his leg around and leaned over the side ~3-5' to drive the pins. no outriggers in use. 


the way i figure its not my job, not my fine, not my problem.


----------



## WNYcarpenter (Mar 2, 2007)

Seen much,much,much worse! People do stupid things...it's amazing there aren't more injuries in this profession!


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Since the trend is towards the GC having a Petibone type machine available and sitting on most larger projects, people continue to invent new ways to put it to efficient use.


----------



## dougchips (Apr 23, 2006)

This job is about 1/4 mile from my house. Since I past by a few times a day it is rather hard to snap pictures with everyone standing around. I wanted to see how the 2x8 that is holding up the left side of the plank is attached to the house.


----------



## ACTRenovator (Jan 1, 2007)

every worker does it their own individual way, but....


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

dougchips said:


> This job is about 1/4 mile from my house. Since I past by a few times a day it is rather hard to snap pictures with everyone standing around..


That type of thing doesn't bother me. I take pictures, regardless of who is there on other people's jobs. They don't normally know who belongs and who doesn't. I went on a rooftop the other day to take some pictures of another contractor's electrical work. I could see the code violations from the building I was on top of. Had to move in for a better picture. :laughing:


----------



## Patrick (Apr 12, 2006)

At least they are using Harvey windows!!:thumbup:


----------



## steves (Feb 8, 2007)

I see at least 6 violations 

1) no operator in the lift
2) no hard hat
3) no railings ( staging looks to be 6' high )
4) standing on a pile of shingles on the pic
5) step ladder not opened 
6) no support under the 2x used for staging leg

At least these are things I would get written up for at one of my jobs.

Steve.


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

the skytrack holding up one end of the plank doesn't concern me as much as the nailed on 2x holding up the other side.

The most concerning thing in my opinion is that the plank isn't level. this means one of two things- 
Either the people that set it up were too incompetent to look at the plank and level it using the skytrack, which considering how easy such a procedure would be makes me wonder how well framed up the other end is.

Or that the hydraulics on the skytrack are failing, which has fairly obvious hazardous implications.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

I would do it... Its safer than many of the things I have done.


----------

